# 2008 Brownings on line



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.browning-archery.com/08_BRWN_line.php?PHPSESSID=519b879381bd4ab7214dd73c283e30bf


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like a good year for them too.
I must admit I hate how the cams look. Just my personal peeve, they probably shoot great though.


----------



## catcat (Oct 24, 2005)

May finally buy another Browning bow. Like the looks of the new Grand Illusion. I love Browning firearms.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im sorry but i dont like the looks of them and from the ones i have shot wil never buy one but thats just MY opinion


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> im sorry but i dont like the looks of them and from the ones i have shot wil never buy one but thats just MY opinion


Agreed.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> im sorry but i dont like the looks of them and from the ones i have shot wil never buy one but thats just MY opinion


you havent shot an illusion then!!! probably the best under rated bow on the market...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

actaullly i have shot the illusion i thought u could buy a much better bow for 699 or 749 that they charge for them


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a big fan of my 2005 Illusion but I don't like the looks of these 2008 models. The Grand Illusion looks like a cheap knockoff of the X-Force. I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

I never realized that Browning was made by PSE? Man i learn sumin new everyday here.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

PatriotDually said:


> I never realized that Browning was made by PSE? Man i learn sumin new everyday here.


Archery Research as well... Their 2008 line should be interesting.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Matatazela said:


> Archery Research as well... Their 2008 line should be interesting.


It will be interesting to see what they do with AR....
I like the looks and specs of the Grand Illusion!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

AR will probably have an X-Force model too.


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Kindof x forceish but with its own flare. Nice looking 330 fps bow. I'm sure its a shooter! Yups looks like the speed wars are on


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> actaullly i have shot the illusion i thought u could buy a much better bow for 699 or 749 that they charge for them


what bow do you feel is better for that price. there isnt. they put as much quality in that bow than anyone else. unless you mean that the others are better because of a name. I'll put the Illusion against any bow in its class. theres nothing that anyone else does any better. If so, I'd like to be proven wrong!! your not talking about Diamond are you?


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

djkillaz said:


> what bow do you feel is better for that price. there isnt. they put as much quality in that bow than anyone else. unless you mean that the others are better because of a name. I'll put the Illusion against any bow in its class. theres nothing that anyone else does any better. If so, I'd like to be proven wrong!! your not talking about Diamond are you?


I have an 06 Illusion and it is a great bow, but if you look at the 08 model they have taken off the string dampners and the "new" features are just a checkered grip. I'm disapointed that their redesign of the original Illuison was to take parts off and give it the same name. The grand Illusion appears to be a slower rehash of the x-force. Yes it is nice that browning has the grand illusion so big box stores can have an x-force style bow, but the whole line has now become like a last years seconds line for the PSE pro line.


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> what bow do you feel is better for that price. there isnt. they put as much quality in that bow than anyone else. unless you mean that the others are better because of a name. I'll put the Illusion against any bow in its class. theres nothing that anyone else does any better. If so, I'd like to be proven wrong!! your not talking about Diamond are you?


The Illusion is certainly not a bad bow, but for the $749 that they go for around here I don't think it's worth it. I shot it side-by-side with a Bear Truth, Diamond Liberty, and Diamond Black Ice. I liked the way the Illusion felt when compared to the Truth (but not for the extra $200); however, to me BOTH of the Diamonds were better bows AND they were cheaper by $150 and $100 respectively. Also, around me I could get a Switchback XT for $649, a Drenalin for $699, a Vectrix or Vulcan for $699, a Tribute or Allegiance for $699 (you can see by my signature which one I went with), and a Guardian for $729. Again, I felt all of these bows were better than an Illusion, but that's just me I guess. Oh, and as I'm sure you can tell, they all cost less than the Illusion...I guess you have to pay a lot extra for the Browning name because otherwise I just don't see how they justify charging THAT much for that particular bow. It's a good bow, just not THAT good IMHO.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I liked the Illusion the way it was. Why did they remove the suppressors? Any idea?

Grand Illusion looks interesting. I think I would probably stay with either the Xforce or X7 if that's the design I was going for. Still faster and a better grip.

But it will be worth trying for sure.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Po_Boy said:


> I have an 06 Illusion and it is a great bow, but if you look at the 08 model they have taken off the string dampners and the "new" features are just a checkered grip. I'm disapointed that their redesign of the original Illuison was to take parts off and give it the same name. The grand Illusion appears to be a slower rehash of the x-force. Yes it is nice that browning has the grand illusion so big box stores can have an x-force style bow, but the whole line has now become like a last years seconds line for the PSE pro line.


I do agree on that... I was disapointed they rehashed an already awesome bow. There was no need to make it faster by shrinking the brace down to
6.5". Which has really baffled me on this decision. and to remove the string suppressors also. Though I'm sure its still super smooth with the trance cam and quiet. i'm a believer... If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> what bow do you feel is better for that price. there isnt. they put as much quality in that bow than anyone else. unless you mean that the others are better because of a name. I'll put the Illusion against any bow in its class. theres nothing that anyone else does any better. If so, I'd like to be proven wrong!! your not talking about Diamond are you?


well for 749 i could buy a xforce or a mach x or guardian commander allegience tribute drenalin vectrix vulcan which i feel are all better bows than the illusion and i belive i am entitled to my opinion i didnt like the illusion i was very dissapointed in it for 749 i would say they r worth 549 would be a good price on them but that is my opinion so dont get amd at me just because your a fanboy and accuse me of being one i have my opinion u have yours
o i also forgot to add the elite synergy and diamond black ice and liberty


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> well for 749 i could buy a xforce or a mach x or guardian commander allegience tribute drenalin vectrix vulcan which i feel are all better bows than the illusion and i belive i am entitled to my opinion i didnt like the illusion i was very dissapointed in it for 749 i would say they r worth 549 would be a good price on them but that is my opinion so dont get amd at me just because your a fanboy and accuse me of being one i have my opinion u have yours


I'm not mad and I apologize if I came off that way. I bought mine after testing them to the other bows in its class. And my opinion was on them that it was as good as any of the hunting bows on the market. I would say one Diamond bow is equal to the Illusion and that is the Black Ice. And I've shot all the diamond line quit a bit as well as Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Martin,Mathews,PSE, A/R.... For what is.. it is....


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> I'm not mad and I apologize if I came off that way. I bought mine after testing them to the other bows in its class. And my opinion was on them that it was as good as any of the hunting bows on the market. I would say one Diamond bow is equal to the Illusion and that is the Black Ice. And I've shot all the diamond line quit a bit as well as Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Martin,Mathews,PSE, A/R.... For what is.. it is....


sorry i must have misread your story now i sound like the mad one there is no doubt its a decent bow just definetly not the one for me sorry again


----------



## chadster73 (Feb 14, 2007)

*New Illusion vs. New Diamond Marquis*

I have always admired how smooth and quiet the Illusion has always been. The only thing that has kept me from buying one was the price and I like at least a 33 inch ATA. Now with the Illusion "redesign" and Diamond taking things to the next level with thier new Marquis... it will be interesting to see what happens with sales in '08 with these 2 bows.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

djkillaz said:


> you havent shot an illusion then!!! probably the best under rated bow on the market...


That's what ya get for being 12 and titled to YOUR OWN opinion.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bonehead1 said:


> That's what ya get for being 12 and titled to YOUR OWN opinion.


dumby i am not 14 i am 14 been in archery since i was seven i do no a little bit about so shut up and go shoot your bow like i am about to do


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> dumby i am not 14 i am 14 been in archery since i was seven i do no a little bit about so shut up and go shoot your bow like i am about to do


wow.....nice...."dumby i am not 14 i am 14"????? say what????

so you've been shooting for a whopping 7 years......


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> wow.....nice...."dumby i am not 14 i am 14"????? say what????
> 
> so you've been shooting for a whopping 7 years......


i meant 12 i am 14 
and 7 years is 7 years longer than you have been shooting im sure i bet i could beat u so just shut up the other guy and i both got over it now u should its ok if u need help


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> i meant 12 i am 14
> and 7 years is 7 years longer than you have been shooting im sure i bet i could beat u so just shut up the other guy and i both got over it now u should its ok if u need help


junior you may want to just stop because you really need to cool the internet testosterone.....

you have no idea how long i have been shooting or what i have accomplished in my time.....


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

o ok ill cool off just because i have an opinion different from yours doesnt mean its wrong even though u think it is and its not because i m on the internet that i have testosterone all men have it


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> o ok ill cool off just because i have an opinion different from yours doesnt mean its wrong even though u think it is and its not because i m on the internet that i have testosterone all men have it


i never said anything about your opinion.....i could care less what your opinion is.....you are correct every man has it but you seem to be trying to show it by your comments....you really need to quit telling people to "shut up" because it is a junior high comment....


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

if u could care less what my opinion is then y r u acting like this but anyways i will let this go so u can sit in your corner and think about what you have done ok


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> if u could care less what my opinion is then y r u acting like this but anyways i will let this go so u can sit in your corner and think about what you have done ok


come on junior, 
you really have some issues here...all i did initially was ask about your 14 and 14...you took it from there.....

by the way i am plenty old to not sit in the corner.....i'll leave that for you


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Can we please get back on topic and cut out the bickering.


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

Up until now they were the most under-rated bow on the market. The illusion has been fantastic the last two yrs especially. That has changed now unfortunately IMO. Finishing out 07 with my illusions and TEAM OZCREST is switching in Nov. What can I say ? They lowered their quality and not the price, so we're outta there. :darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The Myst is dead... Long live the Myst!

I really liked my Myst with Hybrids. Don't care too much for single cam, even though the speed is up from 301-308 to 305 - 315.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

nicko said:


> I'm a big fan of my 2005 Illusion but I don't like the looks of these 2008 models. The Grand Illusion looks like a cheap knockoff of the X-Force. I'm rather disappointed.


I don't now if I would call an $800, 330 fps bow a cheap knock off??? What does that make the bow you shoot???


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Grand Illusion looks like little bro and want to be X-Force with same price tag. Have a good idea what the top AR bow will look like to. cousin-X-Force 7


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll keep my vintage Brownings pre-PSE. :thumb:

What happened to the Micro Midas 4?  They are showing the 3 again. :noidea:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

before PSE bought them out they had a real good line of bow asseries for the archer.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

dont judge the illusion yet just because it doesnt have the string suppressors on it. just shoot it and then tell me what you think and at 326 fps on a single cam? not to bad if you ask me. like I said try it, I kind of liked the way it shot and felt that it was just as good as the previous illusion that had suppressors, plus some more speed

later
jkeiffer


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

Just a couple things: 
In late winter this year, I tried the Mathews Switchback XT, the PSE line, etc... all at indoor lanes, and bought the Browning Illusion 07 because I just plain liked it the best, FOR ME. It just felt right for me, my hands, etc. Quiet, fast, low vibration, and just felt good in my hands. I think folks with larger hands may not like the smaller handle, etc... AND because we are all different. If we were "all clones," then we would only have one manufacturer for every thing out there! There is no reason therefore to get upset if someone else does not like your Chevy, Ford, or Dodge... Your 2007 Tundra 4x4 is just fine! So yes, I am a Browning Illusion fan, big time.

The only thing that bothers me is touched on other posts in this thread.... that Browning is NOT a stand-alone company anymore. You know darn good and well that they do not have their own budget for R&D, company vision, etc. 'badbow148' may be MORE correct than we know, when he says in effect "the bow is a wanna-be X-Force." That is just plain sad... so we end up with a good bunch of folks at Browning that get dictated to by their "corporate parentals." 

This is ALSO no better illustrated by the customer service at Browning being handled by Diane, who also does PSE's full time.... she is quite hard to get any info out of, as she is basically spread out way too thin... far too much for just one person to handle, IMHO. So Browning takes the back seat.... just so wrong in so many ways.

All that being said, I do love my 2007 Illusion.... and I plan on staying with her for some time. 

But one does have to wonder what the future direction of Browning will be under such upper corporate control. Only time will tell... and after the 2008 year has past.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

lmao,great bow, even better hissy fit


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Browning had a loyal bunch of customers and I think was looked at very well but when sold out to PSE well they lost most all and funny how many did not know other than they wanted to know where all the asser. sights all Browning did have and was good equip. a lot of people bought and then just no more.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

badbow148 said:


> Browning had a loyal bunch of customers and I think was looked at very well but when sold out to PSE well they lost most all and funny how many did not know other than they wanted to know where all the asser. sights all Browning did have and was good equip. a lot of people bought and then just no more.



Ok, can someone break this down into english, please.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> Browning had a loyal bunch of customers and I think was looked at very well but when sold out to PSE well they lost most all and funny how many did not know they where owned by PSE and others wanted to know where all the asser. sights all Browning did have and was good equip. a lot of people bought and then just no more.


Sorry had to go and sent before finishing it and rereading it Badbow


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

No worries


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ozhuntsman said:


> Up until now they were the most under-rated bow on the market. The illusion has been fantastic the last two yrs especially. That has changed now unfortunately IMO. Finishing out 07 with my illusions and TEAM OZCREST is switching in Nov. What can I say ? They lowered their quality and not the price, so we're outta there. :darkbeer:


Are U talking about the 08" Illusion?? This bow is the best Illusion yet!!! Just shot it yesterday, I like it better that the 07's and so on and they got rid of those phony Mathews dampners...great draw and a very solid feeling bow. Very fast for a single cam and only $649!! WOW...


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> The Myst is dead... Long live the Myst!
> 
> I really liked my Myst with Hybrids. Don't care too much for single cam, even though the speed is up from 301-308 to 305 - 315.


What's not to like about a single cam!!! If a solo cam shoots faster that a hybrid I wouldn't even consider the hybrid system...single's are much more enjoyable to shoot and tune..just my opinion..


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> Grand Illusion looks like little bro and want to be X-Force with same price tag. Have a good idea what the top AR bow will look like to. cousin-X-Force 7


Yes, the Grand Illusion does have X-Force tech...New limb designs and different thinking...straight riser design instead of all these super deflexed slugs that everyone is putting out...Look at the Mossey oak X...look familiar. Pretty soon maybe all of their bows will have a little X in them...who could blame them(don't all hoyts have tec risers..Mathews all have single cams...Bowtechs all have...well they are Bowthechs...duh), no one can even lay a hand on PSE for 07' and 08' is even better!!


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I'll keep my vintage Brownings pre-PSE. :thumb:
> 
> What happened to the Micro Midas 4?  They are showing the 3 again. :noidea:


they went back to the micro-3 to kept it more cost effective. To much like a micro adrenalin. Same bow... just offered at different poundages. The 3 was a great seller. And they basically went in between that and the micro midas with the new micro eclips. The midas was better suited in the 250.00 range rather than the 350.00 range with the micro-adrenalin there.
and the 2008 micro-adrenalin has new cams this year. Smoother.... The Illusion was at first a big dissapointment to me. I thought why would they change something that was there flag ship bow. The string suppressors arent needed with the new risor design and loosing a few inches in brace made no difference in shootability. Very quiet, Still no vibration, and faster than last years. I have the original 2005 Illusion and love it. The grand Illsusion isnt even close to a mini- X-force. Longer axel to axel, different cams, different risor. Its basically the same as the new Mossy oak X with a few risor tweaks. But they are smoking fast and super quiet with now vibration or hand shock. I'm thinking of a target Mossy Oak X for 3d this year. We will see.


----------

